# Specialized 2012!?!?



## Moosey (May 18, 2010)

Fancy knew colors... and this new status bike looks nice too...

some pics, full launch site here.. Specialized Bicycle Components : Mountain

Demo...









































Status:

















Sx:

















Enduro EVO:


----------



## deadatbirth (Jul 23, 2007)

looks like Ronald McDonald blew a load all over their bikes.
total fail


----------



## Ash 79 (Jul 13, 2008)

^Especially that EVO, what were they thinking?
The 2011 color scheme is a lot nicer looking.


----------



## Apache249 (Jul 30, 2009)

That's the Enduro Evo. The Expert Evo looks even better this year.


----------



## Luigiugueto (Oct 16, 2007)

I think they look really nice, except the Demo frame, +1 on the Ronald Mcdonald post..


----------



## daynegrant (Aug 29, 2011)

Now all they need to do is drop their prices a thousand dollars, then they will be realistic for anyone not sponsored. I like only a couple colors in the whole line-up.


----------



## SOILWORK (Jan 17, 2004)

deadatbirth said:


> looks like Ronald McDonald blew a load all over their bikes.
> total fail


LMFAO!!! That has to be the funniest thing I heard. I wonder if you get a free kids meal with them!


----------



## clockwork (Dec 9, 2006)

the black demo is the only sensible paint job . Can;t wait to see what color I get for warrranty replacemnet


----------



## eurospek (Sep 15, 2007)

2011 > 2012 colors


----------



## Lunchbox362 (Jun 27, 2009)

I foresee a lot of badass big hits going for cheap soon.

Wonder why they replaced the big hit with the status?


----------



## clockwork (Dec 9, 2006)

cause the sx is 100% firmly into the freeride genre.. If you noticed there are two options for sx trail a low spec cheaper than normal sxtrail and the trailframe with upgrade shock. oh and the sx SS version. No high end build. Also the status will get many more newbs to dh buying them as dh starter bikes as they are cheap with cheap builds also its geo is updated and leans to full on dh where as the big hit was inbetween fr and dh geo


----------



## bermluvr (Aug 2, 2006)

I personally like some of these. Not the McD's colored one, but I love the SXT (I have always been an SXT fan though)


----------



## aedubber (Apr 17, 2011)

I think they all look good minus the EVOs color scheme .


----------



## Moosey (May 18, 2010)

Saw a lady on a status today at mammoth. Looks awesome.


----------



## meSSican (Aug 8, 2010)

thought i read some where Fox Kashima would show up on all oem bikes.


----------



## RBrady (Jan 20, 2009)

Is the status a 7 or 8 inch travel bike? Def looks cool.


----------



## clockwork (Dec 9, 2006)

8" check specialized website for mor e info


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

the status looks great


----------



## DucJ (Aug 14, 2009)

Status resembles a Banshee Scythe.
Thought those Demo colors looked familiar.."TLD Colorway"


----------



## singlesprocket (Jun 9, 2004)

i found this beast, though not sure what to make out of it,


----------



## clockwork (Dec 9, 2006)

ah hell no . ...Thats actually cool looking lol


----------



## chauzie (Mar 8, 2010)

^ prolly nothing more than a concept build, and prolly isn't even working. It looks to heavy to be driven as a bicycle, and to light as an mx. Nice show though.


----------



## clockwork (Dec 9, 2006)

Of course would never expect that as a production. But I bet its functional. As a kid I used to pedal goped around when it ran out of gas. That looks like it would pedal better than an old school 80's moped


----------



## Truckee Trash (Sep 18, 2007)

It was one of Robert Egger's creations - and yes it works / rips!



clockwork said:


> Of course would never expect that as a production. But I bet its functional. As a kid I used to pedal goped around when it ran out of gas. That looks like it would pedal better than an old school 80's moped


----------



## SuperBad (Jan 5, 2004)

singlesprocket said:


> i found this beast, though not sure what to make out of it,


Is that a green machine in the background?


----------



## charger32 (Oct 9, 2007)

RBrady said:


> Is the status a 7 or 8 inch travel bike? Def looks cool.


Wondering about this as well, the Specialized site says its a 8" (200mm frame), yet the Status 2 with dual crowns is spec with a 8.75x2.75" shock whilst the Status 1 with single crown fork is spec with a shorter 8.5x2.5" shock, which by my calculations would give it 7.1" (181mm) of rear trave and keep the geometry similar despite the lowered front end.

Guess it would make sense to reduce the rear travel of the Status 1 to match the front if they are aiming it more as a 7" FR/Park bike.


----------



## RBrady (Jan 20, 2009)

charger32 said:


> Wondering about this as well, the Specialized site says its a 8" (200mm frame), yet the Status 2 with dual crowns is spec with a 8.75x2.75" shock whilst the Status 1 with single crown fork is spec with a shorter 8.5x2.5" shock, which by my calculations would give it 7.1" (181mm) of rear trave and keep the geometry similar despite the lowered front end.
> 
> Guess it would make sense to reduce the rear travel of the Status 1 to match the front if they are aiming it more as a 7" FR/Park bike.


Don't ask clockwork. He'll just refer you back to Specialized website.:nono:


----------



## jpculp (Jul 11, 2009)

ive seen the green demo. its much nicer in person


----------



## 181picklz (Aug 5, 2009)

Geo wise the Status looks like the love child of a Bighit and an SX. Wonder what the weight is? or if it will be offered frame only.


----------



## charger32 (Oct 9, 2007)

181picklz said:


> Geo wise the Status looks like the love child of a Bighit and an SX. Wonder what the weight is? or if it will be offered frame only.


Not sure on weight, but they have the frame only version listed here on the Australia Specialized site:
Specialized Bicycle Components : Status Frame


----------



## SamL3227 (May 30, 2004)

RBrady said:


> Don't ask clockwork. He'll just refer you back to Specialized website.:nono:


and whats wrong with doing your own very simple google/website search. not very hard.

but granted.....unless somebody puts a link i usually dont care to look myself


----------



## Truckee Trash (Sep 18, 2007)

Confirmed from the bikes engineer that the travel is the same - 8" rear.



charger32 said:


> Wondering about this as well, the Specialized site says its a 8" (200mm frame), yet the Status 2 with dual crowns is spec with a 8.75x2.75" shock whilst the Status 1 with single crown fork is spec with a shorter 8.5x2.5" shock, which by my calculations would give it 7.1" (181mm) of rear trave and keep the geometry similar despite the lowered front end.
> 
> Guess it would make sense to reduce the rear travel of the Status 1 to match the front if they are aiming it more as a 7" FR/Park bike.


----------



## charger32 (Oct 9, 2007)

Truckee Trash said:


> Confirmed from the bikes engineer that the travel is the same - 8" rear.


So does that mean that the 8.5x2.5" shock quoted for the Status 1 on Specialized site is actually an error then?


----------



## masterofnone (Jun 21, 2009)

singlesprocket said:


> i found this beast, though not sure what to make out of it,


The motor is for when the chairlift breaks down....


----------



## Deerhill (Dec 21, 2009)

181picklz said:


> Geo wise the Status looks like the love child of a Bighit and an SX. Wonder what the weight is? or if it will be offered frame only.


Vid says it comes w/ vanilla shock. No one knows the weight on the large frameset..


----------

